# Seitz Door Lock



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All 

Well we had the regulator fixed now the hab door lock is playing up.

The top lock engages fine but the bottom locking bolt has become very loose and does not engage and the 3 sensor type things at the bottom of the door are not connecting with the door so the electronic switch is not locking the door unless I push the bottom of the door in from the outside with my hand. Then when you try to unlock it electronically it wont it has to be unlocked manually. But even if it is pushed in and the electronic lock works the bottom of the door does not lock and stands proud of the frame. Anyone any ideas please :roll: :evil: 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Has anyone taken the cover off the door and how easy is it to do

Cheers

DJM


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A picture would be very helpful. Perhaps I am not fully understanding your description but is the door fitting as it should?
The habitation door on previous van I had would not close in the summer as the sides expanded. The garage in my present van is sticking now the cold weather is here. Could this be an issue?

Alan


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

I think there are two independent issues here;

1) The sensor on the door and frame are not lining up with each other as the door is bowing out at the bottom and causing the central locking not to function until the door is pushed in, at which point the sensors are lined up and the central locking will function again. This will involve either the sensors being realigned and investigating why the door is bowing out. Can you see light through the seals when the door is shut?

2) The loose catch on the locking mechanism may possibly due to a broken spring? If the door is bowed, perhaps this has stressed the locking mechanism until something failed, or perhaps it has simply just broken.

I'm not a technician, so the above is only my thought process on this issue.

The door appears to be Seitz, and I have attached a copy of the spare parts guide for the door I think it is if that's any help.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well we had the regulator fixed now the hab door lock is playing up.
> 
> ...


We had a similar problem on our AS Devon. Fixed it with a clean up of the electrical contacts & a spray with WD40. However at annual Hab-check Marquis re-aligned the door anyway. As you may have guessed I'm not mechanically minded (!) but I hope it works...?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I think the spring has gone. I am trying to attached two photos,but cannot see how ?

One with the spring up and one with it down but this bolt can be moved easily with the finger. The top bolt has resistance the bottom one does not, hence I think the spring has gone. Any thoughts ?

cheers

DJM


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Dave, 

To attach photos click the 'Post Reply' button under the quick reply box below the posts. Click add attachment then upload, but you can only add attachments with text in the post.

If its moving that easily, the spring does sound like the culprit.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I think the spring has gone. I have tried to attached two photos but it says they are too big 

One with the spring up and one with it down but this bolt can be moved easily with the finger. The top bolt has resistance the bottom one does not, hence I think the spring has gone. Any thoughts ?

cheers

DJM :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://reducemypicture.com/


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Here are the 2 pictures of the lock

1 up and 2 down moved just by my finger with no resistance

cheers

DJM


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Dave, 

It's definitely for to be the spring used for the catch return mechanism, I can't see what else it could be. The simplest option would be to change the lower mechanism as getting the right spring may not be quite that simple.

Leisure Spares will be able to assist with the supply of spare parts for this door.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Chris

I am going to go back to the motorhome garage who replaced the regulator. They may have the spring needed as they repair many different types of motorhome. I think it is worth a try as we only suspect it is the spring, and could be something else.

Do you agree ?

cheers
Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Dave, 

It's certainly worth a shot in the first instance. However finding just the right spring may be more challenging that it may first seem as there will be so many variables such as resistance, thickness, diameter and number of winds, whether any bits stick out to lock it in to place etc. It then depends if the spring is accessible in its housing.

I think the door card is secured in place by some caps which will need replacing; they have an outer ring with a centre pole which pushes down to splay out the fixing on the other side which are likely to be damaged in removal

If so the part numbers are;

BG1415-17 White
BG1415-09 Grey
BG1415-25 Cream

Regards,
Chris

Regards,
Chris


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

It is with great pleasure I announce that the mechanic at Movil Rodan worked wonders and fixed the lock. It was a spring that had snapped. He struggled a little removing the plastic fascia on the door and having removed the side plastic rivets he found the fascia was also attached to the interior of the door with DOUBLE SIDED TAPE !!!!. Having removed it he altered a spring that he had in length and torque and managed to fix it in lace so the door locks again as it should.

Cheers

DJM


----------

